# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Bicalutamid-  (Antiandrogen-) Therapie bei metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom

## Marc G

*Bicalutamid-Therapie suboptimal bei metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom* ?

Postings von Urologe fs in Thread http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-Fragen/page14




> Zitat von Urologe fs
> Deshalb nochmals meine Empfehlung:
> 1. ...
> 2. ...
> 3. Hormontherpaie 18 Monate (*kein Bicalutamid in der HT!*) + 6 Zyklen Chemotherapie
> 4.´´





> Zitat von Urologe fs
> Bicalutamid ist nur ein TEILWEISER Blocker des Androgenrezeptors.
> Dieser kann mutieren und das Bicalutamid alternativ als Wachstumsförderer nutzen.
> In dieser Situation wirken dann erfahrungsgemäß auch Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid nicht mehr gut.


Von einigen Urologen, die den aktuellen Studienstand kennen, wird Bicalutamid in der Therapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms zunehmend kritisch gesehen.

Als Monotherapie ist die Bicalutamid-Therapie einer Therapie mit LHRH-Analoga oder -Antianaloga, beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom, unterlegen.(1)

Aber auch bei Kombinationstherapien, wie der maximalen Androgenblockade (MAB), sind die Ausführungen von Urologe FS zu beachten: "*Bicalutamid ist nur eine teilweiser Blocker des Androgenrezeptors*". 
*Bicalutamid unterdrückt z.B. IGF-1R and IGF-1 nur unzureichend was zu einem androgenunabhängigen Tumorwachstum führen kann.* (2) Durch die gleichzeitige LHRH Therapie, die den PSA Wert noch niedrig hält, kann dies aber zunächst unbemerkt bleiben.
Und, wie von Urologe fs ausgeführt, fördert dann eine weitere Bicalutamid-Gabe das Tumor- und Metastasenwachstum statt es zu hemmen.(3)
Auch gibt es den *Verdacht, dass Bicalutamid* wenn es zwar noch auf den Primärtumor wirkt und den PSA Wert senkt, *das Wachstum von Metastasen nicht ausreichend blockiert bzw. dieses sogar förde*rt.(4)

Die Behandlung mit einem Antiandrogen, wie *Bicalutamid*, führt im Vergleich zur LHRH Monotherapie *zu vermehrter Mutation des AR*. Dadurch kann es dann zu einem frühzeitigen Versagen von Enzalutamide und Abiraterone kommen.(5)


Literaturquellen:

(1) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24979481
Non-steroidal antiandrogen monotherapy compared with luteinising hormone-releasing hormone agonists or surgical castration monotherapy for advanced prostate cancer.
Kunath F, et al Universität Erlangen, Juni 2014
"Currently available evidence suggests that use of non-steroidal antiandrogen monotherapy compared with medical or surgical castration monotherapy for advanced prostate cancer is less effective in terms of overall survival, clinical progression, treatment failure and treatment discontinuation due to adverse events."

(2) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23752182
Prostate cancer progression after androgen deprivation therapy: mechanisms of castrate resistance and novel therapeutic approaches.
Karantanos T., et al 2013
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3908870/
"Studies in prostate cancer cells have shown that IGF-1 may increase cancer cell proliferation and glucose consumption, whereas inhibition of the IGF-1 receptor (IGF-1R) suppresses prostate cancer cell invasiveness.109, 110 Xenograft studies demonstrated that increased IGF-1R and IGF-1 can lead to androgen-independent tumor growth111 Pandini et al. found that AR stimulation leads to increased expression and phosphorylation of IGF-IR in AR-positive cancer cells, enhancing their proliferation and invasiveness.* More importantly, this increased AR activity was only partially blocked by anti-androgens such as bicalutamide.*"

(3 )http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16266977
Antiandrogen bicalutamide promotes tumor growth in a novel androgen-dependent prostate cancer xenograft model derived from a bicalutamide-treated patient.
Yoshida T, et al

(4) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3707641/
Differential Androgen Deprivation Therapies with Anti-androgens Casodex/Bicalutamide or MDV3100/Enzalutamide versus Anti-androgen Receptor ASC-J9® Lead to Promotion versus Suppression of Prostate Cancer Metastasis
Tzu-Hua Lin, et al
"*Together, these results may raise the potential concern about the currently used ADT with anti-androgens that promotes PCa metastasis* ..."

(5) http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...olecular-level
Understanding the Mechanisms of Androgen Deprivation Resistance in Prostate Cancer at the Molecular Level
By: Theodoros Karantanos, et al March 2015
3.2. AR mutations and resistance to androgen ablation and AR inhibition
"Of note,* treatment with AR antagonists increases the incidence of mutations in the ligand-binding domain (LBD) of AR in metastatic PCa compared with hormonal therapy alone*, and the T877A mutant is one of the most frequently observed variants".

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Marc,

sehr gut recherchiert!. Vielen Dank.

*"Zufriedenheit mit seiner Lage ist der größte und sicherste Reichtum"*
(Cicero)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Von einigen Urologen, die den aktuellen Studienstand kennen, wird Bicalutamid in der Therapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms zunehmend kritisch gesehen...


*Nö*, das haben die noch nie toll gefunden!

S3-Leitlinien V3.1 Okt-2014:



> Die kombinierte, maximale Androgenblockade kann als Primärtherapie zum Einsatz kommen.


NCCN  01-2016:



Die Frage, ob die kombinierte Hormontherapie (ADT2), also die Ergänzung des Testosteronentzugs durch ein Antiandrogen, einen Vorteil für den Patienten bedeutet, kann nicht anhand von Zellkultur- oder Mäusestudien bewiesen werden. Dies ist auch gar nicht nötig, denn es gibt relativ viele gute Studien an echten Prostatakrebs Patienten.

Für dieses Setting bringe ich hier immer gerne die Ergebnisse einer Studie aus Japan (Hideyuki Akaza et al.; Combined androgen blockade with bicalutamide for advanced prostate cancer, Cancer Aug-2009):



Nun ist bekannt, dass die Japaner besser auf die ADT reagieren, als es Amerikaner es tun, was die Ergebnisse etwas stärker erscheinen lässt. Daraus könnte man natürlich auch die Frage ableiten, warum das so ist? Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an den Lebensgewohnheiten  ein anderes Thema.

Historisch gesehen wurde die Frage ADT1 vs. ADT2 oft untersucht, beispielsweise in der INT0036 und INT0105 Studie. Zusammenfassend kann man glaube ich sagen, dass die kombinierte ADT2 leichte Vorteile beim Überleben metastasierter Patienten hat, etwas mehr Nebenwirkungen verursacht und teurer ist.

Die Ergebnisse der CHAARTERED und STAMPEDE Studie haben das aber auch wieder in Frage gestellt, denn ob die ADT2+Chemo Vorteile gegenüber einer ADT1+Chemo hat ist völlig offen. Ebenso offen wie die Ergänzung mit Enzalutamide statt Bicalutamide Up-Front. 

Die Behandlung des Prostatakrebses ist eben stetig im Wandel, und das ist gut so!


_Sorry to rattle your cage_

----------


## Marc G

*Kombinierte Androgenblockade CAD (Combined Androgen Blockade), LHRH Agonist + Antiandrogen (Bicalutamid)
beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom*

Ich denke jedem aufmerksamen Mitleser des Forums ist klar, dass
a) Andi/LowRoad nie ein Verfechter einer Bicalutamid Monotherapie, insbesondere nicht beim metastasierten PCa, war;
b) Andi/LowRoad sich aber immer für eine CAD bzw. MAB (Maximale Androgen Blockade) als vorteilhaft gegenüber einer LHRH Monotherapie ausgesprochen hat;
c) die CAD mit Bicalutamid beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom leitliniengerecht ist, zumindest derzeit noch. 
Der Rückgriff auf die Leitlinie erstaunt aber schon, wo doch sonst immer darauf rekuriert wird, dass neue Studienergebnisse bei Therapiefragen zu berücksichtigen sind, auch wenn sie der Leitlinie widersprechen.

Die inzwischen doch schon betagten Studien zur Frage ADT1 versus ADT2 sind mir bekannt. Die auf einer westlichen Patientengrundgesamtheit basierenden Studien haben alle nur geringe Vorteile für die ADT2 erbracht. Insofern ist der Aussage:




> Zusammenfassend kann man glaube ich sagen, dass die kombinierte ADT2 leichte Vorteile beim Überleben metastasierter Patienten hat, etwas mehr Nebenwirkungen verursacht und teurer ist.


grundsätzlich zustimmen.

Aus den Studien zum Vergleich ADT1 versus ADT2 sticht die angezogene Studie von Hideyuki Akaza et al 2009 heraus, da sie einen deutlichen Vorteil der ADT2 gegenüber der ADT1 erbracht hat, allderdings auf einer fernöstlichen Patientengrundgesamtheit. Man kann sicher trefflich darüber streiten warum das so ist.
Die Akaza Studie hat dazu geführt, dass in Japan verstärkt die ADT2 gegenüber der ADT1 präferiert wurde. Dies lässt es nun zu, dass wir einen Blick voraus auf die Wirksamkeit von Enzalutamid nach einer ADT2 mit Bicalutamid werfen können und dies noch mit den Worten von Akaza selbst:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26793974
A multicenter phase I/II study of enzalutamide in Japanese patients with castration-resistant prostate cancer.
Akaza H et al Jan 2016
"By week 12, overall response rate was 5.3 % and clinical benefit rate was 47.4 %. Prostate-specific antigen response rate (>=50 % reduction from baseline) was 28.9 %
Apparent differences in anti-tumor activity compared with the AFFIRM study (a phase III trial in a diverse population of patients with CRPC post-docetaxel) may be attributed to differences in treatment history prior to starting enzalutamide. Particularly in Japan, the influence of sequence in hormone treatments, including combined androgen blockade therapy, should be considered."

*Die Wirksamtkeit von Enzalutamid war bei japanischen Prostatakrebspatienten viel geringer, als bei vergleichbaren westlichen Patientengrundgesamtheiten*. Die Ansprechrate (50% oder mehr Reduktion vom Basiswert) beim PSA-Wert war nur 28,9% während dieser Wert bei der AFFIRM Prostate Cancer Studie auf Basis westlicher Patientenpopulation immerhin 54% betrug. *Akaza selbst räumt nun ein, dass die bei Japanern, aufgrund seiner früheren Studie, häufige ADT2 Ursache für das geringe Ansprechen auf Enzalutamid sein könnte.*

*Die Kernaussage der Botschaft von Urologe war, dass nach dem Einsatz von Bicalutamid in der Erst- oder Zweitlinientherapie, die Gefahr besteht, dass neue Medikamente wie Enzalutamid oder Abiraterone nur noch begrenzten Erfolg versprechen. Dies sollten Neueinsteiger in eine Hormontherapie als zusätzliche Information berücksichtigen.* 


Danke für das Rütteln an meinem Käfig. 
Aber wie so oft stellt sich hier die Frage, wer von uns ist drinnen und wer draußen?   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

> *Die Kernaussage der Botschaft von Urologe war, dass nach dem Einsatz von Bicalutamid in der Erst- oder Zweitlinientherapie, die Gefahr besteht, dass neue Medikamente wie Enzalutamid oder Abiraterone nur noch begrenzten Erfolg versprechen. Dies sollten Neueinsteiger in eine Hormontherapie als zusätzliche Information berücksichtigen.*


Was zu erwarten war, aber auch das beweist noch nicht, dass das Gesamtüberleben kürzer ist, wenn man mit einer ADT2 beginnt!

Sicher habe ich eine eigene Meinung, die ich auf Grund von Studien versuche abzugleichen und zu aktualisieren. Den Einsatz von Docetaxel UpFront hätte ich beispielsweise vor zwei Jahren kategorisch abgelehnt. Und ja, ich bin ein Fan von Kombinationstherapien.

Das Japaner unterschiedliche AR Mutationen besitzen, woher hast du das denn? Bekanntlich gleicht sich deren Krankheitsverlauf den der Amerikaner an, wenn sie ein paar Generationen in den Staaten lebten. Daher vermute ich ein eher vergleichbares genetisches Makeup. Was noch nichts über die lebensführungsbedingte Epigenetik aussagt!

Ich meine man sollte es auch eher individuell sehen, was hierbei bedeuten würde, wird beim Testosteronentzug der therapeutische Zielwert beim PSA nicht erreicht wäre eine Therapieeskalation sinnvoll. Ob dann ein ADT2 Ansatz mit einem Antiandrogen, oder ein ADT3 Ansatz mit einem Antiandrogen und einem 5ARI oder sogar die Ergänzung mit Docetaxel sinnvoll wäre, das ist doch spannend. Entscheiden darf und muss jeder selbst!

Wer durch Testosteronentzug einen PSA NADIR von 0.01ng/ml erreicht, wird sicher kein Bicalutamide benötigen. Wer nur 5ng/ml schafft schon eher. So denke ich zumindest momentan, wobei ich die Käfigtür aber offen lasse  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Marc G

> Ich meine man sollte es auch eher individuell sehen, was hierbei bedeuten würde, wird beim Testosteronentzug der therapeutische Zielwert beim PSA nicht erreicht wäre eine Therapieeskalation sinnvoll. Ob dann ein ADT2 Ansatz mit einem Antiandrogen, oder ein ADT3 Ansatz mit einem Antiandrogen und einem 5ARI oder sogar die Ergänzung mit Docetaxel sinnvoll wäre, das ist doch spannend. Entscheiden darf und muss jeder selbst!
> 
> Wer durch Testosteronentzug einen PSA NADIR von 0.01ng/ml erreicht, wird sicher kein Bicalutamide benötigen. Wer nur 5ng/ml schafft schon eher. So denke ich zumindest momentan, wobei ich die Käfigtür aber offen lasse


Auf dieser Basis besteht durchaus Einigungspotential, vor allem wenn jetzt die Käfigtüren offen bleiben, bis die entsprechenden Langzeitstudien vorliegen. Wir haben dann auch eine ziemlich lange zeitliche Perspektive und können vielleicht auch rechtzeitig aus dem Käfig schlüpfen wenn es eng werden sollte.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

Ein Hinweis zur *unterschiedlichen Wirksamkeit von Androgenentzugstherapien Japan vs. USA* sei mir noch gestattet.

----------


## LowRoad

Und noch ein ergänzender Hinweis sei mir gestattet. Diesmal aus den "*Recommendations of the St.Gallen Advanced Prostate Cancer Consensus Conference (APCCC) 2015*"





> ...
> Three separate meta-analyses based on the results of these trials have concluded that there is a 3-5% overall survival advantage of CAB versus ADT alone *that is statistically significant* when less effective steroidal AR antagonists such as cyproterone acetate are excluded from the analysis.
> 
> Of note one Japanese trial was positive, testing CAB with bicalutamide, raising the possibility that Asian patients may benefit more than other patients from this treatment.
> 
> *Half of the panel did not recommend CAB whereas 35% recommended it in a minority of selected patients and 15% recommended it in the majority of patients.
> *

----------


## Marc G

Hatte mir auch überlegt das Abstimmungsergebnis der St. Galler Konferenz Anfang 2015 zur kombinierten ADT (ADT2, CAB) hier einzustellen. 
Hier ein anderer Link für die insgesamt interessanten Abstimmungsergebnisse der in St. Gallen vertretenen Urologen aus aller Welt:
http://annonc.oxfordjournals.org/con...ata_files4.pdf

*Nur 14,7 % der auf der Konferenz in St. Gallen anwesenden internationalen Urologen sprachen sich für eine kombinierte ADT aus*, also LHRH-Analogon + Antiandrogen insbes. Bicalutamid.
35,3 % waren für eine kombinierte ADT nur bei einer ausgwählten Minderheit von Patienten bei bestimmten Voraussetzungen, und
*50 % waren gegen eine kombinierte ADT (ADT2, CAB).
*
Bei diesen Abstimmungsergebnissen ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Konferenz bereits Anfang 2015 stattfand und deshalb die neuere Literatur zur kombinierten ADT und insbesondere zu Bicalutamid keine Berücksichtigung finden konnte.

----------


## LowRoad

Marc,
ja, das ist doch eine erfreuliche Entwicklung: 50% generell oder in entsprechenden Situationen dafür, nur noch 50% generell dagegen. Ich denke mal, dieses Votum wäre vor 10 Jahren anders ausgefallen. Mal schauen, wo die Reise hingeht.

Lass mich raten wofür du gestimmt hast? (OK, rhetorisch gemeint  :L&auml;cheln:  )

----------


## Marc G

> Marc,
> ja, das ist doch eine erfreuliche Entwicklung: 50% generell oder in entsprechenden Situationen dafür, nur noch 50% generell dagegen. Ich denke mal, dieses Votum wäre vor 10 Jahren anders ausgefallen. Mal schauen, wo die Reise hingeht.


Andi,
eine starke Kombattantin für die CAB hast du in Maha Hussain. Dir ja wohl bekannt aus ihrer großen Studie, die du ja auch hier im Forum diskutiert hast. Maha Hussain hat dann wohl doch einige unschlüssige Urologen auf ihre Seite ziehen können und das Ergebnis für die CAB verbessert.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Eigentlich ging es ja in diesem Thread nicht primär um die CAB, sondern um die Frage ob eine Bicalutamid Therapie (Mono oder als CAB) eventuell suboptimal ist im Hinblick auf die neuen Medikamente Enzalutamid und Abiraterone. Und du wirst es auch gesehen haben:
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Hematolo...teCancer/55998
Clear Hormonal Tx Winner in Prostate Cancer Trials
Enzalutamide nearly triples PFS versus bicalutamide 

Enzalutamid zeigt sich Bicalutamid deutlich überlegen (nahezu dreifach so langes progressionsfreis Überleben)!

Ungeklärt bleibt allerdings die Frage, wie eine Therapie mit Enzalutamid nach dem vorausgegangenen Einsatz von Bicalutamid noch wirkt und das ist für viele die schon in einer CAB mit Bicalutamid sind, die eigentlich spannende Frage.

Du bringst jetzt sicherlich die aktuellen Einwendungen von prostatecancerinfolink.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

*Marc,*
nö - reicht jetzt!

Seit Bicalutamide als preiswertes Generika verfügbar ist, wird/sollte dies eigentlich immer das Medikament der Wahl sein, *wenn* man denn eine CAB oder ADT2 machen will. Flutamide und noch ältere Medikamente sind bekanntlich weniger und kürzer wirksam.

Ob Enzalutamide Upfront sinnvoll ist? Keine Ahnung, werden wir vielleicht auch irgendwann wissen. Aus Kostengründen bin ich aber momentan auch eher für Abiraterone, da es etwa 2020 aus dem Patentschutz fällt. 

Und JA, Mike Scott und Allen Edel machen im Infolink wirklich einen tollen Job!

----------

